# Northern Spain up to Bordeaux area in France



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thinking about touring the area of Sandandar, Western Pyrenese up as far as Bordeaux - we would appreciate any advice?

Also not been to the Dordoyne - would you recommend this?

Many thanks

Hazel


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We did some of this last spring. Have a look at our site www.hankthetank.co.uk and blog, France and a bit of Spain 2010

Biarritz is quite nice and lively. Depends what sort of things you like. We like moutains and scenery so if it were me I would head across the French side of the Pyrenees and do Cauterets, Gavarnie and Lourdes area then head up to the Lot and Garonne and the Dordogne. The Dordogne from Bergerac through to Rocamadour is stunning.

The French Pyrenees mountains are also fantastic. Good roads up to Cauterets and Gavarnie and cracking Aires as well.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Phanny55 said:


> Thinking about touring the area of Sandandar, Western Pyrenese up as far as Bordeaux - we would appreciate any advice?
> 
> Also not been to the Dordoyne - would you recommend this?
> 
> ...


Dordogne is like stepping back in time

We stayed here

Le Bugue

Think there is an Aire in Le Bugue

Silence in the Rural Area is uncanny 
Skies are a carpet of Stars on a clear night

Since buying the motorhome we have been back and through Dordogne in Winter but not had time to explore again properly.

In Summer it can get extremely hot. Autumn can be very mild or miserable.

TM


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

On the Spanish side I would definitely recommend a few days around Picos De Europa - Arenas de Cabrales, Potes, Fuente De etc. Great scenery.

Moving towards the Pyrenees, Olite is a great little town with a wonderful palace/castle to wander around (wildcamping in a car park right outside the city walls), and also Ainsa - again, wildcamping in the very large carpark just outside the old ramparts. I asked the police in Olite, and the tourism office in Ainsa and both said no problem to overnighting.

Enjoy 

Griff


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

There's a brilliant aire at Anglet, just above Biarritz. Free (including services), except in July and August, up to 60 vans, and the path at the end of the aire overlooks the sea - beach around 200 metres away. Excellent place! Restaurants and local (limited) shops about 15 minutes' stroll away. More shops about 30 minutes' stroll.

Gerald


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> There's a brilliant aire at Anglet, just above Biarritz. Free (including services), except in July and August, up to 60 vans, and the path at the end of the aire overlooks the sea - beach around 200 metres away. Excellent place! Restaurants and local (limited) shops about 15 minutes' stroll away. More shops about 30 minutes' stroll.
> 
> Gerald


Good point Gerald. I meant to mention that. The actual Aire at Biarritz is noisy and a tenner. Good kebab shop just down the road from the Anglet Aire as well!


----------

